# Best place to buy hard scrape material



## Pippa J (19 May 2017)

hi all 

Where is the best place to buy materials from ? I have been to a few shops near me with little selection of wood, rocks or plants. I live in Surrey/ London so happy to travel around the areas. Would prefer to go to a shop Vrs online but would consider either. I'm also after a couple of different types of moss but can only find Java miss in the shops. Is there such a place that would be heaven and have all of the above ?

Thank you


----------



## Planted Bows (19 May 2017)

The best place is aquariumgardens which is online. They have a fab selection of great quality plants. Plenty of hardscape stuff too! Im in the Midlands amd again struggle with shops but wharf aquatics might be a bit of a drive for you but is brilliant.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippa J (19 May 2017)

I just looked into wharf ..... 4 hour drive  I will look at aquarium gardens though thank you


----------



## Iain mlaren (19 May 2017)

Have you tried lynchford aquatics in Farnborough?  A small shop but i have found them to have a good selection of fish. Equipment and rocks. Nice little shop. Theres a nice big maidenhead aquatics in bordon aswel. I believe this is one of there flag ship shops and i would say far superior to all the other ones ive been in. I got mine from coxwell aquatics in didcot but it says its permanently closed now which is a shame. If you really fancy a drive there emperor tropicals and water garden in plymouth. I havent got myself down there yet so i cant comment but they won south west aquatic retailer of the year

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (19 May 2017)

No problem 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippa J (19 May 2017)

Haven't tried lynchford  Iain but I will do ! 
What about the maidenhead at St Albans has anyone found that any good

I'm liking the idea of ordering some bonsai wood from aquarium gardens but worried incase I don't like the piece. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (19 May 2017)

I'm not sure on the returns policy. However a call to them explaining your concern might prompt them to setup pictures or something?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippa J (19 May 2017)

I know aqua essentials does pictures of the pieces so may look there too. Think I need to book a holiday off work just to travel around and find hardscape stuff ! 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry (19 May 2017)

Bigger Maidenheads tend to do azalea root (spider wood) and different types of rock. Their own brand gravel supplier does dragon stone, manten stone, mini landscape rock etc. Might be worth seeing if they'll get some in with your next order.


----------



## Pippa J (19 May 2017)

Any good ones you could suggest near London/surrey Henry? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry (19 May 2017)

No, sorry, I'm miles up in th grim north! If they don't know who to order from, Pettex do the various rock types and should have an order book with pictures you can direct them from, and ADC do the spider wood.

Might all be a bit of a faff though, and probably end up being easier to order from a sponsor.


----------



## Pippa J (19 May 2017)

I just would so prefer to see the stuff and lay it all out rather than risk ordering but it looks like that's going to be my only option soon ! 
Going to try a  maidenhead near my work tomorrow .....fingers crossed ! Plus I'm just being impatient and want it all now ! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (19 May 2017)

Have you tried eBay?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippa J (19 May 2017)

Tbh I'm a bit scared of eBay  ordered Moss from there before and all arrived in a  pulp. But I spose for dry goods may be worth a shot. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (19 May 2017)

Yeah never buy plants from eBay lol. I Brought a piece of spider wood from eBay and came as shown on the picture 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippa J (19 May 2017)

I must be really old fashioned if I want to go to an actual shop lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (19 May 2017)

I'm just as bad though really 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (20 May 2017)

Doesn't the Aquatic Design Centre do much in planted tanks anymore? 

Also check the Events forum for a list of shops where George Farmer has been doing Aquascaping Events or check his facebook pages for recent/planned aquascapes


----------



## Pippa J (20 May 2017)

Adc has a new venue so not completely set up yet. They are trading though.   But my friend works there and he said when it's all finished it's going to be amazing ! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## oldbloke (20 May 2017)

http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/ I'll second, third or fourth AG, and not far from the A1 at Huntingdon. NOT open weekends, though.


----------



## Planted Bows (20 May 2017)

Adc? 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (20 May 2017)

Just found anothet site through the forums. It'd called aqua essentials. Also looks like they do hardscape sets too  

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmac75 (20 May 2017)

Pippa J said:


> I'm liking the idea of ordering some bonsai wood from aquarium gardens but worried incase I don't like the piece.


give AG a phone they sent pics of pieces to me very helpful and plants were very good quality.
Also they are sponsors so you might get discount. See sponsors section.


----------



## Pippa J (21 May 2017)

Found what I was after.  Lovely piece.... rookie error..... fill up the tank ...go eat my dinner..... come back...it floats 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippa J (21 May 2017)

greenmac75 said:


> give AG a phone they sent pics of pieces to me very helpful and plants were very good quality.
> Also they are sponsors so you might get discount. See sponsors section.


Hi green mac! Had I of seen this I would have done it ! Desperate to get out doing stuff and especially trying to get younger people into aquatics. Hoping to get to Aqua2017 at  Telford . Will Deffo email them thank you for the heads up ! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

